# ~Gbatemp Intro Video!~



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

http://animoto.com/play/8H0UGgp0zyBkGtMz36ALjg  Please Watch!! Thanks Tempers!~


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is true.

Whenever I want to have some gaming-related problems in my life, I log on GBATemp.net - never fails me. 

Books, Movies, Music and Movies is something I usually find elsewhere though.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Needs more EoF, we need to mislead guide more people there.


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Needs more EoF, we need to mislead guide more people there.


Do you want me to post it there too? Haha!


----------



## Depravo (Feb 2, 2013)

You didn't mention all the bitchfights, drama and resident trolls. Or p1ngpong.


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

Depravo said:


> You didn't mention all the bitchfights, drama and resident trolls. Or p1ngpong.


Well, People can find that out for them selves!


----------



## Devin (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice presentation but;

-Which 10 people did you use for the 10 of of 10 people thought "Best. Website. Ever."?  Might wanna make it sound more realistic. 9/10 gives it that real feel.
-Calling new members noobs might detract them from the site.
-When you mentioned media (Books, TV shows, movies.) I get the impression that we actually have them. We only do discussions of said media.
-When they come here they are supposed to "get" you? 
-The final close up shot is of the GBAtemp Wiki.

I just woke up so please excuse my bluntness in throwing out what I thought. I thought the video was well executed, but needs a bit more touching up. Out of curiosity what video editing software did you use
@Depravo I think the point to want people to come here.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Do you want me to post it there too? Haha!


The EoF is not a safe place, you need to be at least this trollish to enter.


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

Devin said:


> Nice presentation but;
> 
> -Which 10 people did you use for the 10 of of 10 people thought "Best. Website. Ever."?  Might wanna make it sound more realistic. 9/10 gives it that real feel.
> -Calling new members noobs might detract them from the site.
> ...


Thanks for the Advice! It's a BIG Help! I used Animoto.com it's pretty good! I used for a presentation in school!


----------



## Arras (Feb 2, 2013)

Depravo said:


> You didn't mention all the bitchfights, drama and resident trolls. Or p1ngpong.


Wait, he isn't included in the resident trolls already?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 2, 2013)

Arras said:


> Wait, he isn't included in the resident trolls already?


No he isn't. p1ngpong is kind.


----------



## Arras (Feb 2, 2013)

Depravo said:


> No he isn't. p1ngpong is kind.


Kind, but a troll nonetheless.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2013)

We already have an official video damn it! 



;O;


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> We already have an official video damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> ;O;



OHHH!  This. Was way better then mine!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't get it.  Is the video supposed to make GBAtemp look interesting?  Because it doesn't...  And it's not...


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I don't get it. Is the video supposed to make GBAtemp look interesting? Because it doesn't... And it's not...


Well, Thanks for the Support! -_-


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought it was pretty good, the noob calling wasn't really needed but the rest of it was good.


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 3, 2013)

eyes said:


> I thought it was pretty good, the noob calling wasn't really needed but the rest of it was good.


Ya, People have been telling me that! The only problem is I can't edit it after its been published!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't complain, i met some good people here on GBATemp, even some who really helped me, i spent so many days here as well.

For me, 9/10 (I hate bitch fights and troll fights, otherwise i would give it a full 10)

BTW the video was pretty good, however the noob calling was a bit out of the edge, not to mention Writting Like This Can Be Pretty Annoying To The Reader, and the GBATemp image was on low quality but nevertheless it looks pretty good.



p1ngpong said:


> We already have an official video damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> ;O;



Anything to advertise your video right pingy ?


----------



## ThreeThrid (Jun 26, 2013)

wondering why the link leads me to create video slideshow... I'm planning to enjoy some videos. 
Anyway, I love to creating video slideshow as much as making videos, for me, it similar to make videos from still photos & video clips.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I would have to leave the site if that was our intro video.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jun 29, 2013)

ThreeThrid said:


> wondering why the link leads me to create video slideshow... I'm planning to enjoy some videos.
> Anyway, I love to creating video slideshow as much as making videos, for me, it similar to make videos from still photos & video clips.


 
Weird... The site must have taken the video down! :/


----------



## Walker D (Jun 29, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> We already have an official video damn it!


Some interesting videos you hav there ...that Costello's free interpretation of This is it from Michael is heartwarming (I would vote for that as a official video actually)


----------

